# Teaching In Vancouver



## _IrisH_ (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi im currently undertaking a bachelor of Arts/Education dual degree program in Brisbane and the University of Queensland. I've been recently looking to head over to Canada to possibly teach. I really have only 1 question... Can I simply teach in Canada with a diploma from Australia. Or would it be better to transfer over to a canadian University within my second or 3rd year.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

_IrisH_ said:


> Hi im currently undertaking a bachelor of Arts/Education dual degree program in Brisbane and the University of Queensland. I've been recently looking to head over to Canada to possibly teach. I really have only 1 question... Can I simply teach in Canada with a diploma from Australia. Or would it be better to transfer over to a canadian University within my second or 3rd year.


Firstly you should know that outside country teachers are not needed in Canada because we are quite able to fund the need from within.
I do not believe a "diploma" is sufficient for Canada. You should google the Education website of the Province where you would like to settle for details of your education requirements. Education is a Provincial matter.


----------



## _IrisH_ (Mar 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly you should know that outside country teachers are not needed in Canada because we are quite able to fund the need from within.
> I do not believe a "diploma" is sufficient for Canada. You should google the Education website of the Province where you would like to settle for details of your education requirements. Education is a Provincial matter.


by diploma i did mean undergraduate degree in Bachelor of Arts/Education. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I recommend you check out the BC College of Teachers (BCCT) web site. The BCCT is the organization responsible for teacher certification in BC. On their web site, they have information about transfering foreign teaching qualifications to a BC ones. 

If you plan on living in BC permanently, I'd recommend finishing your degree and teacher training in BC because it will save you the trouble of possibly taking additional courses to 'upgrade' your Australian teaching qualifications upon arrival in BC.

Typical routes for BC teachers are either a 5-year B.Ed degree or a 4-year undergraduate degree and an additional year of teacher training. Often, foreign teachers find that they need to take additional coursework - for example, for elementary school teachers, this means coursework in Canadian History. Only the BCCT, after examining your university transcripts, will be able to tell you which coursework, if any, you'd be required to take.

As mentioned above, the current employment situation for teachers in BC is not good - and I'm a teacher in BC myself! Often teachers in the larger centres such a Vancouver and Victoria need to spend several years doing casual work as Teachers-on-Call (TOC's) before being offered any contracts. The only exceptions would be if you could teach French Immersion or were able to teach in the independent school (aka, private school) system such as Catholic or other religion. As you move away from Vancouver and Victoria, the employment situation for teachers improves slightly, although the Okanagan is notoriously difficult too. If you're willing to move to a rural or remote area of the province, you would be hired very quickly.


----------

